# liste de lecture et ipad



## mlo (5 Août 2012)

bonjour, 
depuis iTunes, je n'arrive pas à créer de liste de lecture (classique ou intelligente) pour l'ipad alors que je le fais sans souci pour un ipod. Est-ce un réglage à modifier sur l'ipad ? Pour info : Itunes match est désactivé.
merci


----------



## Lauange (6 Août 2012)

Hello

Normalement tes listes de lecture doivent être visible dans Itunes ?


----------

